# onyx pour ipad?



## claudde (8 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour
Mon ipad 2 étant de plus en plus lent, (mis a à jour ios 9 faite. ?) existe t-il des utilitaires type onyx pour ipad? ou si vous avez des solutions pour booster l'ipad…
et autre question : de nombreuses mises à jours d'applications me sont proposées. faut-il les faire? J'hésites.
merci


----------



## lineakd (8 Novembre 2015)

@claude, je ne crois pas. À voir dans le monde du jailbreak.
La cause de cette lenteur, ce sont les 512 Mo de ram, cette tablette aurait dû rester sous iOS 7. Ne pas oublié qu'elle était sous iOS 4.3 à sa sortie en 2011.
Tu peux mettre à jour tes apps.
Regarde dans les réglages pour réduire les animations et l'actualisation en arrière-plan.
De laisser en mémoire les apps que tu utilises le plus.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (19 Novembre 2015)

Éteins ton iPad de temps en temps. J'utilise BatteryDoctor. C'est pas mal.


----------

